# Soundstream USA 305



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi folks, I'm building a budget system in my Scion xB. I'd like to keep things simple. I've replace my stock tweeters in the dash with 4 " coaxials. The front doors hold 6.5 mids. The rear panels hold 5 1/4's. I'm still sorting out which brands to go with my mids/highs. Anyway, I'm mainly into SQ. The amplifier I have is a Soundstream USA 305. It's a 5 channel amp rated to produce 35 x 4 + 100 x 1 into 4 ohms. Into 2 ohms it puts out 60 x 4 and 160 x 1. I'll be using chanels 1-4 to run mids/higs. Of course the rear fill will be attenuated.

Can you suggest a single subwoofer that would work with my system? Budget is tight so, low end models that sound really good would be a nice start. 

Troy


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I had that very amp. Go with a 2 ohm model. As a matter of fact, www.partsexpress.com is liquidation it's overstock of Soundstream SPL10 " subs. Check it out.

I had a Memphis 8 on mine.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

How well did the amplifier perform and were you satisfied with the 8?


----------



## jisturm (Feb 4, 2006)

I was, it was in the wife's Escape. I liked it. BTW, the amp is a little underrated as well. Mine benched at roughly 50 per channel and around 200 on the sub.

Sub:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=299-672


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow... Pretty potent amp for it's small physical size. I may end up getting the SPL DVC sub. I'm hoping to have a clean sounding daily driver.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

You may also want to consider the JBL GTO1004D . It has almost 2x the xmax as the Soundstream sub at PE and is pretty efficient. I picked mine up for $80 locally and have it powered with 180 watts and it's plenty of power for my listening habits.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I ran a Memphis MClass 12" sub in the Altima in a 1cf sealed box....13.7mm xmax and even CA&E thought it was a decently loud sub (120+dB at 10-20hz in car) with good sound quality...double roll surround, nice overall sub but I wouldn't pay retail. Does good w/100-200+ watts due to low power requirements and decently efficient...

Just a thought since jisturn mentioned the 8"......


Jeremy


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5111


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

wow!!! You folks are full of excellent suggestions! I will research each one of those subs. A friend of mine recommended an Infinity Ref 1042 dual 4 ohm. Any opinions on that sub?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

haha! Man those USA amps are pretty solid. I have a pair of USA180's, and an SA120 that are going on to 9-10yrs strong.

Dude, stick with a nice efficiency and good box size and that 160rms will go a long way for an SQ setup.

Good luck.


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> haha! Man those USA amps are pretty solid. I have a pair of USA180's, and an SA120 that are going on to 9-10yrs strong.
> 
> Dude, stick with a nice efficiency and good box size and that 160rms will go a long way for an SQ setup.
> 
> Good luck.



I think I'll stay with your advice. I'd really like to find a twin brother for the USA 305. I guess I like the amp becasue it has 5 channels of output, resonably decent output power and it has a very small footprint. It's really hard to find an amp these days that don't consume so much vehicular realestate.


----------

